# How many goats should 1 person have?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, I am the only person who takes care of the animals here. I am wondering if anyone else is in the same boat, and how many goats you have. I have 4 does, 2 wethers, 3 bucks, and 2 sheep. 8 kids were born this year, and I was thinking of keeping a doeling, and getting another unique buck (mini guernsey) but I'm thinking I am WAY over my head. Some days I just feel so overwhelmed. Anyone else? I'm thinking the right choice would be to downsize.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I take care of my zoo, pretty much solo.
I've got...
31 goats + more kids to come
9 horses + 2 to be born
4 sows and a boar (with piglets on the way)
3 cows and a bull
Various exotics and fowl
And more dogs than I'd like to admit 

Some days it seems like the day came on gone while you still have EVERYTHING to do, and other days it seems like you're done in minutes and have the rest of the day to goof off and look at the critters all day  

The days I have to worm everyone, bolus them all, give shots, trim hooves, clip, bottle feed, clean everything, etc are the days I feel like throwing in the towel :lol:
But ever other day is wonderful!  Lol, I finally don't have to bottle feed anymore, I feel like sleeping for a week! :coffee2: :cheers:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lacie - I have no idea how you do it. I don't have it in me anymore.

I am down to 3 goats. All does. Will just rent a buck. Most I will probably have is 4. Kids will be sold when I have some to keep the number to 3 or 4. I have to admit that it is much easier to care for them and I have time to enjoy them. Doesn't take a lot of time to care for them.

Everyone has to decide what is enough for them. Everyone is going to be different. If you are overwhelmed, it may be good to downsize. 

It was hard for me to sell all the goats I did sell to downsize. Some days I still feel bad. But ultimately it was probably better. I can definitely afford to keep them and call the vet if needed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It depends on your land amount too. It's easier to care for animals running on large amounts of land. Mine has all been leased in past years. Lost 60 acres several years ago and sold the horses and down to 15 goats. Went down to 4 wethers at one point. Got a few does, sold most of them. Now I'm going to lose 5 more acres May of 2015. It's for the best, I'm going to keep 7 goats and 10 chickens. Done Deal


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I have 20 including 6 bottle babies, 5 milking does, 4 bred does, 4 open does (one or 2 of them might be bred) and my buck sometimes I wonder what I got myself into but I love them all and don't know what I'd do without them also.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Right now I still have kids at home to help. I have (as of yesterday) 4 grown does, 1 buck, 1 wether, and 4 kids...1 bottle baby. I also have Turkeys,ducks,geese,chickens,rabbits, a dog, 2 cats, fish and 2 cockatiels. I am struggling with downsizing my birds. I only really want 6 goats, tops....so we will see what happens...my birds probably number about 60-70...


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have eight goats in all. 6 does and 2 bucks, all of the does bred, and will have their babies in April. We probably will keep at least two of the babies, if I get some doelings. If all bucks, I will sell them all, maybe keep one for a pack goat (I'll wether it). I also have 11 cats; 5 dogs (one is really old, at about 15/16 years of age); and we did have two pigs, but they went for the slaughter.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, Little Bits I have NO idea how you do it... Land really isn't an issue since we do have 7 acres, but it seems to me I can't enjoy them I'm just taking care of them... I think the right decision is to downsize, but I love all these guys..., so it's hard..... Hard decisions coming up ahead of me..;(


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't even want to think about downsizing but there are plenty if days when there just aren't enough hours in the day. I had to get rid of my milk cows because I couldn't get them rebred and I was spending $300 a month in hay and they had dried up already lol. 

Now it's 100+ rabbits, 1 dog, 3 cats, 5 does(4 delivered already and 1 is open), 7 kids, 2 hogs, and 20 or so chickens. 5 kids and full time job and full time college. Hubby passed so its just me and the girls doing the work and small children are not as much help as I wish they were some days lol


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Wow, Little Bits I have NO idea how you do it... Land really isn't an issue since we do have 7 acres, but it seems to me I can't enjoy them I'm just taking care of them... I think the right decision is to downsize, but I love all these guys..., so it's hard..... Hard decisions coming up ahead of me..;(


I completely understand your prob.... When it starts to feel like work the point of having the critters is lost! 
Pick the ones you gaze at the most


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

if the care of the animals is compromised, there are too many


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Right now I got two. I guess I'm the lucky one here! Sometimes I get them done so fast that I just walk around their pen and hang with them for awhile, so I spend more than ten min with them!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have 18 full size does...7 nigerian does, several kids running around..three bucks, 7donkeys ( three mini and 4 standard) two toms and 6 turkey hens, numerous chickens and 12 ducks...12 sheep 
Five small house dogs, a Lab, a Boxer hound dog cross and now 2 great Danes!! and five female cats and one fixed tom cat 

But I do not do it alone. My five kids at home and I work as a team to get things done...some times when its just getting them milked and fed, it goes quickly...hooves copper ect...take half the day..and when we clean..its all day!But I much rather be out side then stuck in the house..but since we home school.., make soap and lotion, bake by scratch and have to keep the house clean too...its never ending..: ) I wouldnt have it any other way...
Downsizing is needed from time to time because we tend to collect animals lol...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

just_plain_bob said:


> if the care of the animals is compromised, there are too many


No one's health is being compromised. I might be late on hoof trims once in awhile, but that is rare actually. They are well taken care of, it's just I'm getting too overwhelmed...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The crazy thing isn't that you're thinking of getting more animals, it's that you're thinking of getting another buck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Right now I have 23 goats. 7 milkers, 13 kids, 1 yearling, 1 Boer and 1 pregnant doe. Plus a lot of other animals like chickens, dogs, cats etc. After some are sold or eaten last doe kids I will probably end up with 15 or 16 goats, 8 of those milking. Thankfully I am not the only person that milks! I have lots of siblings and cousins that help with the animals.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If I even had one person here to help me that would make all the difference..., but I don't... My 82 year old mom tries, but feeding my doe that just freshened a whole loaf of bread, yeah, not much help... I appreciate the fact that she took the initiative to feed her, but why couldn't it be alfalfa pellets, or hay??;-) Oh well... Life goes on. I think I am just going to take it a day at a time, and a week at a time....and figure out who I really wanna keep. I'm also looking at the standpoint if I keep seasonal breeders I can have them together until kidding season approaches, separate for a month or 2 and then put them together again. I like my kinders though too... So, I'm going to think, pray about it for a week. I would like only 6 to take care of...and I'm kind of thinking maybe renting a buck every year wouldn't be a bad idea, the only thing is I have people asking to rent my bucks next kidding season... Hmmmmm?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 83 head of goats and I take care of them by myself for the most part. I call the farrier for feet, and I have a couple of people that help me with banding, but feeding, sorting, shuffling, kidding, maintenance, cleaning out the sheds (Dad comes in with the loader/skid steer and does the pens) is done by me.  I'm going to try the grinder method of hoof trimming and that might allow me to do their feet by myself. In addition I also have 7 boarded horses that I'm responsible for feeding and taking care of full time, another 14 horses that belong to college kids that I feed as needed (rodeo's, school breaks, etc.), and I do all the irrigating on our 300+ acre farm during the summer.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> The crazy thing isn't that you're thinking of getting more animals, it's that you're thinking of getting another buck!


Yeah, I know... But it's a mini Guernsey.... They are pretty rare....I don't have problems leasing out my bucks, as long as testing is done on the does;-) I made about 400 in 2 months... I do have prices low maybe too low since I don't have registered stock...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Sounds like when I had 60 does.... minus the farrier, and help! :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

MsScamp said:


> I have 83 head of goats and I take care of them by myself for the most part. I call the farrier for feet, and I have a couple of people that help me with banding, but feeding, sorting, shuffling, kidding, maintenance, cleaning out the sheds (Dad comes in with the loader/skid steer and does the pens) is done by me. I'm going to try the grinder method of hoof trimming and that might allow me to do their feet by myself. In addition I also have 7 boarded horses that I'm responsible for feeding and taking care of full time, another 14 horses that belong to college kids that I feed as needed (rodeo's, school breaks, etc.), and I do all the irrigating on our 300+ acre farm during the summer.


Yikes!!!! How on earth do you do it??? WOW! Do you work outside of the farm? That sound tiring just reading it..... I have an electric hoof knife, I don't use the hoof knife attatchment, but the yellow disc... I do use the trimmers first, and then even it out flat with the hoof knife thing... I love it, and it was expensive but saves me a lot of time;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No, I do not work off farm. I'm really hoping that a grinder will make it easier and faster to do feet. The farrier is not that expensive - $5.00/goat - but I have arthritis in my hips so wrangling them gets a little difficult.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> I have 83 head of goats and I take care of them by myself for the most part. I call the farrier for feet, and I have a couple of people that help me with banding, but feeding, sorting, shuffling, kidding, maintenance, cleaning out the sheds (Dad comes in with the loader/skid steer and does the pens) is done by me. I'm going to try the grinder method of hoof trimming and that might allow me to do their feet by myself. In addition I also have 7 boarded horses that I'm responsible for feeding and taking care of full time, another 14 horses that belong to college kids that I feed as needed (rodeo's, school breaks, etc.), and I do all the irrigating on our 300+ acre farm during the summer.


Super Rancher, Girl! You get my vote any day.

I'm doing everything alone now since my husband passed in 2012. This will more than likely be my last year for the large number of does and kids I have now.
This post is so timely cause each day for the past week I walk into the barn and start making mental notes on who, why and how soon some of the stock needs to get sold so I can take a breath!
Right now I am bottle feeding 17 and there's a lot still nursing on their dams.

Got to run ... it's feeding time!:hair:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh you poor thing - 17 bottle babies? :shocked: There should be laws against that! :laugh: My condolences on the loss of your husband. Truth be told - the girls are what keep me going. They are just such cool creatures! One of the pens has a concrete ledge next to the shed and I like to take a six pack out, sit on that ledge, have a beer and talk to the goats. It's very calming, although I'm not sure if that is because of the beer or the goats! :laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

in consideration of space time and money..Keep as many as you can enjoy!! When considering buying or selling keep in mind your end goal, and if you dont have one..sit down and think on it....what do you want from your herd? Pets, meat, Fiber, Milk? are you selling either? For us, we milk for our own use...but because we are doing a special breeding program ( mini Saanen) we will have extra girls in milk...so we sell Goat shares to pickup the extra...Keeping in mind the end result helps you keep in the herd or bring in new,those who fit the program ..when bucks out number does lol..you have pets..which is fine if that is what your goal is..for milk just for us, we could breed our girls to any buck and get milk...But we chose to have a buck of each breed so selling kids will be more profitable...we sell does who dont produce well...having kids each year is not enough for us to keep her...she needs to raise her kids well and fill the bucket...we are not demanding of our girls...but 2 cups wont repay the feed and alfalfa they eat. 
I would start with your bucks...so ask yourself...which buck will produce not only great offspring but improve on the moms? will the new buck fit the bill? keeping two is not bad since they keep each other company...remember a buck is more than 1/2 your herd...hes way more than that...a doe can have 1-3+ kids a season but a buck can have 100's! so choose wisely : ) In the end that will pay you back 10 times fold!!

Best wishes


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> in consideration of space time and money..Keep as many as you can enjoy!! When considering buying or selling keep in mind your end goal, and if you dont have one..sit down and think on it....what do you want from your herd? Pets, meat, Fiber, Milk? are you selling either? For us, we milk for our own use...but because we are doing a special breeding program ( mini Saanen) we will have extra girls in milk...so we sell Goat shares to pickup the extra...Keeping in mind the end result helps you keep in the herd or bring in new,those who fit the program ..when bucks out number does lol..you have pets..which is fine if that is what your goal is..for milk just for us, we could breed our girls to any buck and get milk...But we chose to have a buck of each breed so selling kids will be more profitable...we sell does who dont produce well...having kids each year is not enough for us to keep her...she needs to raise her kids well and fill the bucket...we are not demanding of our girls...but 2 cups wont repay the feed and alfalfa they eat.
> I would start with your bucks...so ask yourself...which buck will produce not only great offspring but improve on the moms? will the new buck fit the bill? keeping two is not bad since they keep each other company...remember a buck is more than 1/2 your herd...hes way more than that...a doe can have 1-3+ kids a season but a buck can have 100's! so choose wisely : ) In the end that will pay you back 10 times fold!!
> 
> Best wishes


Good points Happybleats!! Thank you! I've got a lot to think, pray and plan on...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The number isnt really as important as the kinds. I would highly suggest you pick one kind and go with it. This way you can keep one buck at a time. We have 50 - 100 head at any given time and we only keep 2 bucks. One of the harder things with goats is separate pens spaces for bucks and does. Granted we dont keep the bucks together. Come the rut, they can get into some nasty fights.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> The number isnt really as important as the kinds. I would highly suggest you pick one kind and go with it. This way you can keep one buck at a time. We have 50 - 100 head at any given time and we only keep 2 bucks. One of the harder things with goats is separate pens spaces for bucks and does. Granted we dont keep the bucks together. Come the rut, they can get into some nasty fights.


Also a good point... I am still contemplating getting into registered oberhasli's, and just keeping Charlie for my buck..., as he will eventually be registered.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its a bit easier when you dont have to worry about bucks for everyone every year.


----------



## dusty205 (Mar 17, 2014)

We get overwhelmed at our house.. Thankfully my husband helps me take care of everyone.. We have 17 goats, 10 horses, 13 barn cats, 10 dogs, 4 rabbits, 3 birds, 3 chickens and a fish! I also have an 8 year old son, but he is not into farming at all and I am not going to push it on him.. Hubby and I stay busy all day, every day! But we enjoy it!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Its a bit easier when you dont have to worry about bucks for everyone every year.


That is a good point... I like also that oberhasli's are seasonal, whereas kinders are year round breeders... So at least I don't have to separate everyone ALL the time


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm back up to 68 does.....have no idea how that happened lol. And 3 buck.....right now 92 kids. I do everything by myself except go to the feed store when I need hay because I don't want to buy anyone a new car in my attempt to back my trailer in. Having the land does help...but right now they are penned and I simply just feed in the morning. I guess sometimes I do get behind on trimming feet but nothing that is bad...just a little over grown. I don't find it hard to do everything by my self because I only have calm easy to catch goats....if not they leave. The only time I really feel like pulling my hair out is when one is sick and is taking up a lot of my time and I have to rush to do my daily chores.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It does get stressful when one is sick, otherwise I don't mind spending hours in the barn. Anything for my goats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good point TDG...Having one buck was easier..we ran nubian and Lamancha and our Nubian buck serviced everyone..but he was lonely during off season...I keep my bucks together year round...remove them from the pen and put in a breeding pen when they are needed...HUGE PAIN!! Buck runs to the Breeding pen but we have to drag him back to his own pen lol Next season we will have one large pen but two separated areas so once closed off they will have a large paddock between pens during breeding season..this way we can drag the does to the buck and she can run home when done lol..

Janeen..you have got tons of good advice..I hope it helps you decide where you want your herd to go and how best to run it.. keep us posted!!Remember...no matter what you decide ..always strive to improve!! Its easy to breed bad stock..more work to breed good stock..but well worth it!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all;-) I will keep you all updated. I have a lot to think and pray on and decide what to do;-)


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

When I am feeling wishy-washy about what I should/want to do, I have always found it helpful to think about what my ideal herd would look like. No matter how far I am from it, when I know what kind of goats I want to own and breed it helps me see the path to where I want to be.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet I know which buck you're talking about, and he comes from my friend's stock (she breeds Guernseys.) I didn't know anyone was breeding for mini Guernseys - I think you'd be better off with full size if you actually want to find something to breed him too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> I'd be willing to bet I know which buck you're talking about, and he comes from my friend's stock (she breeds Guernseys.) I didn't know anyone was breeding for mini Guernseys - I think you'd be better off with full size if you actually want to find something to breed him too.


He is a mini Guernsey. I'm probably going to call that one off, but I'm going to take a week to think things over... She is in Montesano, and my original plan was to breed him to my kinders, to get more dairy in them, and to get a variation of colors...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep, their foundation doe came from my friend. I had a related wether last year. If you want to add milk go for one of the standard breeds; the value in rare breeds is the fact that they're rare so it makes more sense to keep the breed pure.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Yep, their foundation doe came from my friend. I had a related wether last year. If you want to add milk go for one of the standard breeds; the value in rare breeds is the fact that they're rare so it makes more sense to keep the breed pure.


This is true... My mom and I are discussing it. I think... again I think I will keep Charlie my ober buck, my 2 ober wethers for company for him, and when I have time to hike, take them with me;-) Keep Bella my mix doe, and Mitzi my Nubian and the 2 sheep. I will then add 2 oberhasli doelings and do primarily oberhasli, but they all will be seasonal, and all standard sizes;-) That is the preliminary plan as of now, but we shall see;-)


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm almost 60 and have severe Rheumatoid arthritis. I work a full time job away from the farm. I live alone and do all my own chores and everything that needs being down, including my own roofing.:-D

I have 3 horses
10 BIG dogs
30+ layer chickens
25 goats (10 of which are heavy milkers) with 3 more does to kid.
1 cat

I have decided that this lifestyle keeps me young,,,,,,,and exhausted. And sometimes overwhelmed.onder:

When I was in my early/mid 20'2, I was told by my specialist that I would be in a wheelchair by the time i was in my mid 30's. I fully believe that my critters and constantly being farm active is why I am not in a wheelchair.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I'm almost 60 and have severe Rheumatoid arthritis. I work a full time job away from the farm. I live alone and do all my own chores and everything that needs being down, including my own roofing.:-D
> 
> I have 3 horses
> 10 BIG dogs
> ...


Wow!! That's amazing. Actually that is one reason I got into goats. I was diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and was offered several meds, which my doctor knew I wouldn't be interested in. She then told me to keep moving. A few weeks later my mom looked around the grown up 7 acres and says " we need a goat." so my hunt was on. My neighbor reminded too that he was available to help when I'm sick etc, but also I think the overwhelming feeling is that we had some horrid rainy weather, and the barn flooded nearly everyday, and I cleaned it out everyday... Also built a trench for the water to avoid the barn, but no such luck. It's getting nicer now, and things seem a bit easier.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmm, had a nice visit from another neighbor, and he doesn't think I have enough goats. He said my main problem is that the pens I have in the barn could be built better so I don't have to fight going through doors etc... I have to admit I totally agree. He will come back and help me get it to par, and help with building a couple loafing pens for a couple other fields, that way they can come and go as they choose.

I'm still thinking I MUST change things, most likely to go all standard or keep the kinders..., I'm leaning toward the standards though....I don't need that much milk, but I do like to make yogurt, ice cream, butter, soap and lotion too..., and I can freeze some too, for the off season so we won't have to buy milk. So, if I sell my kinder stock all of them, then I will have enough to buy hay for the winter, and a couple oberhasli doelings. This just dawned on me that I will basically have the same # of goats, minus 1 buck. My friends kinder can stay here as long as everything goes well... Hmmmm, thinking out loud sorry;-) I'm pretty certain I will end up with oberhasli doelings, or does.... That's what I'm picturing here...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

lottsagoats said:


> I'm almost 60 and have severe Rheumatoid arthritis. I work a full time job away from the farm. I live alone and do all my own chores and everything that needs being down, including my own roofing.:-D
> 
> I have 3 horses
> 10 BIG dogs
> ...


You go girl! :thumbup: The Rheumatoid Arthritis truly sucks, but kudos to you for not letting it get you down. Correct me if I'm wrong here, but aren't there sled dogs in your menagerie somewhere? Am I wrong in thinking you go for a run now and then with them?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> Hmmm, had a nice visit from another neighbor, and he doesn't think I have enough goats. He said my main problem is that the pens I have in the barn could be built better so I don't have to fight going through doors etc... I have to admit I totally agree. He will come back and help me get it to par, and help with building a couple loafing pens for a couple other fields, that way they can come and go as they choose.
> 
> I'm still thinking I MUST change things, most likely to go all standard or keep the kinders..., I'm leaning toward the standards though....I don't need that much milk, but I do like to make yogurt, ice cream, butter, soap and lotion too..., and I can freeze some too, for the off season so we won't have to buy milk. So, if I sell my kinder stock all of them, then I will have enough to buy hay for the winter, and a couple oberhasli doelings. This just dawned on me that I will basically have the same # of goats, minus 1 buck. My friends kinder can stay here as long as everything goes well... Hmmmm, thinking out loud sorry;-) I'm pretty certain I will end up with oberhasli doelings, or does.... That's what I'm picturing here...


Janeen, I love you, but you're driving me nuts! :laugh: Please, please decide what you want to do with your goats and do it. Please? As far as needing more goats, as long as they are taken care of - and I know you will do that - you can never have too many goats!  :laugh:


----------



## BooBelly (Nov 7, 2013)

Lottsagoats you are now my inspiration! I will be 53 on Tuesday (25th) and also have RA. It has been well controlled for 13 years with some pretty heavy duty medication. This year it is starting to get worse and I'm now getting some joint damage and am in pain most of the time. My husband helps with the animals as far as feeding. I'm on my own for cleaning sheds, worming, hooves, etc. My oldest son who is 12 helps some when I can get him off the computer. Both the boys 12 & 9 show goats at the 4-H fair in the fall. We have 45+ chickens, 9 ducks, 11 rabbits, 2 chinchillas, 1 ewe, 1 Mytonic buck, 2 Mytonic wethers, 1 Saanan doe, 1 Boar doe, FF, 1 Mytonic doe, 3 kids, 1 purebred Mytonic doeling and twin Boar/Mytonic bucklings. On 2.8 acres. I had 2 Shetland ewes and a ram but the ram killed the ewes when he was supposed to be breeding them. He must have bashed them in the ribs against the shed and broken their ribs. He was supposed to go for meat this spring but because of that I didn't worm him and he must have been overwhelmed with worms and died. Anyway I'm looking to get a couple of lambs at auction before Easter. One will go in the freezer right away and the other I may or may not keep to breed for next year. There are not many opportunities here in Connecticut for selling any of the animals so I'm hoping to try to milk the boar for our home use. The Saanan will be bred in the fall if I can find a Saanan buck. The wethers are now 2.5 and and have become pets. I hope to use the Boar/Mytonic bucklings for meat. The doeling I'm keeping but she won't be old enough to breed for a couple of years. I wish I had more land but this will have to do for now. I grew up on 100 acres and had horses, lots of sheep, rabbits and chickens.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, look at this way. How many feet must you cut for a gallon of milk? How many feeders, water sources, and stalls do you need for that gallon of milk? If milk is your goal, then why keep 5 miniatures where 2 standards would give the the same milk?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

MsScamp said:


> Janeen, I love you, but you're driving me nuts! :laugh: Please, please decide what you want to do with your goats and do it. Please? As far as needing more goats, as long as they are taken care of - and I know you will do that - you can never have too many goats!  :laugh:


Oh, I'm not needing more goats, that's just what he said....;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Okay, look at this way. How many feet must you cut for a gallon of milk? How many feeders, water sources, and stalls do you need for that gallon of milk? If milk is your goal, then why keep 5 miniatures where 2 standards would give the the same milk?


Yep, good point.... I'm going to see how much Bella and Mitzi gives me, then I might just keep those 2, and honestly their offspring were beautiful with my ober buck. I think my mom wants me to keep the kinders because I had no problems selling the kids, but you are right about the milk;-) I am just itching for an oberhasli doe though, so I might just have to get 1;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Okay, look at this way. How many feet must you cut for a gallon of milk? How many feeders, water sources, and stalls do you need for that gallon of milk? If milk is your goal, then why keep 5 miniatures where 2 standards would give the the same milk?


My mom just told me if I had the mini's then I would have the 5 girls, and the kids I get from the girls are income to help pay for the feed. Also good point..... Eeks... I will come up with something.. On a brighter note I did get a quart from Bella, so that's good


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, this is what we (really just me) decided to do.... I will be selling my kinder clan off, except of course my friends kinder buck. He will be staying at her place half the time anyway. So that leaves my mixed doe, my Nubian doe, my 2 ober wethers, ober buck, and my 2 sheep. I will then purchase 2 oberhasli doelings, or maybe even yearlings, depending on what she has. Register them, my ober buck, and Nubian doe. So all the kids can be sold registerable except the ones from my mixed doe. 

My mom wanted me to keep the kinders, she thinks they would be more profitable, but in the long run I think it would be more profitable with standards, and offering registered or non registered animals, but to have good stock.. 

Quick question?? To register Nuberhasli's do I have to have a certain generation before registering? If so I probably won't bother... I want to keep my Nubian because it's looking like she's gonna have a nice udder...

For some reason I just come back to oberhasli's, I think I like their temperament, their coloring and their milk;-)

Thanks ALL;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

BooBelly said:


> Lottsagoats you are now my inspiration! I will be 53 on Tuesday (25th) and also have RA. It has been well controlled for 13 years with some pretty heavy duty medication. This year it is starting to get worse and I'm now getting some joint damage and am in pain most of the time. My husband helps with the animals as far as feeding. I'm on my own for cleaning sheds, worming, hooves, etc. My oldest son who is 12 helps some when I can get him off the computer. Both the boys 12 & 9 show goats at the 4-H fair in the fall. We have 45+ chickens, 9 ducks, 11 rabbits, 2 chinchillas, 1 ewe, 1 Mytonic buck, 2 Mytonic wethers, 1 Saanan doe, 1 Boar doe, FF, 1 Mytonic doe, 3 kids, 1 purebred Mytonic doeling and twin Boar/Mytonic bucklings. On 2.8 acres. I had 2 Shetland ewes and a ram but the ram killed the ewes when he was supposed to be breeding them. He must have bashed them in the ribs against the shed and broken their ribs. He was supposed to go for meat this spring but because of that I didn't worm him and he must have been overwhelmed with worms and died. Anyway I'm looking to get a couple of lambs at auction before Easter. One will go in the freezer right away and the other I may or may not keep to breed for next year. There are not many opportunities here in Connecticut for selling any of the animals so I'm hoping to try to milk the boar for our home use. The Saanan will be bred in the fall if I can find a Saanan buck. The wethers are now 2.5 and and have become pets. I hope to use the Boar/Mytonic bucklings for meat. The doeling I'm keeping but she won't be old enough to breed for a couple of years. I wish I had more land but this will have to do for now. I grew up on 100 acres and had horses, lots of sheep, rabbits and chickens.


Wow, that is pretty good for that acreage;-) Good luck with the lamb hunt...;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

A Nuberhasli would go into the Experimental book if it comes from parents who are Purebred or American. If Mitzi is Recorded Grade the kids would not be eligible (bucks cannot be Recorded Grade.)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> A Nuberhasli would go into the Experimental book if it comes from parents who are Purebred or American. If Mitzi is Recorded Grade the kids would not be eligible (bucks cannot be Recorded Grade.)


Okay, what's a recorded grade?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Goats whose parentage is unknown. If they clearly belong to a dairy breed but don't have papers you can have them registered as grade, and their offspring for several generations is grade until they have a certain percentage of registered ancestry. If you have her papers from the breeder it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, then I don't have an issue then. They both can be registered and are from traceable good dairy lines... So I'll go ahead and do that then;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You'll still get more for kids if you breed her to a registered Nubian.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Why are you keeping the mixed doe? Just wondering if it would be more profitable to have another nubian instead...along with the oberhaslis....and also, why 2 wethers?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Whatever you do, the registered route is always more profitable.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> You'll still get more for kids if you breed her to a registered Nubian.


True, but I don't want another buck. I just milked Mitzi for the first time... No kicking, and I got like 16 oz... Wow... I like her teats too, once she fills out some, she will make a great milk goat;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Why are you keeping the mixed doe? Just wondering if it would be more profitable to have another nubian instead...along with the oberhaslis....and also, why 2 wethers?


The mixed doe is Bella, and I'm rather attached to the little squirt... Her and I have been through a lot together, so I wanna keep her. The 2 wethers were initially bought strictly for pets, brush eaters, and pack goats.... I bottle fed them so they get to stay, and so do my wether sheep. I know it would make more sense to sell them for meat, but I'm attached...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Why are you keeping the mixed doe? Just wondering if it would be more profitable to have another nubian instead...along with the oberhaslis....and also, why 2 wethers?


After milking Mitzi, Nubians might actually be the way to go...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Whatever you do, the registered route is always more profitable.


I plan too;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You could breed Mitzi to an outside buck. Driveway breedings are pretty affordable if you aren't overly picky about bloodlines, and you could easily make up the cost with the price of kids (over the price for experimentals.)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> You could breed Mitzi to an outside buck. Driveway breedings are pretty affordable if you aren't overly picky about bloodlines, and you could easily make up the cost with the price of kids (over the price for experimentals.)


I could see if the lady I got her from in Buckly does buck service. Watch I'll do that and end up buying another doe from her....;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a friend who does service, and she has registered animals. Actually she still has a nice buck from this year but he's going in the freezer soon.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so after thinking for a bit and talking with my mom.... We both like variation in color..., yes Mitzi is on the annoying side, but I have to admit I was pleasantly surprised at her stand manners, she kicked once and I milked 16 oz from her this evening. Now, she still has colostrum so I'm waiting 2 weeks to try it, and if the milk is awesome, perhaps I'll switch my plans to Nubians, still keeping Ms. Bella my mixed doe of course..., that way mom and I can enjoy the variation of colors, and still get a good amount of milk. I know Nubians are not known for a high volume, but the lady I got Mitzi from hers averages a gallon to a gallon and a half a day, which is plenty for us, and my Aunt. So we will see... I have to admit I was impressed with Mitzi, I was pleasantly surprised;-) So, some time will tell....and those ears...;-) Perhaps I will get a black and white doe, and get a spotted color buck... So, if anyone had ANY advice against Nubians speak now......, I know they can be annoying, but Mitzi has grown on my little brat;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Um...the same friend has a black and white doeling that was born last week...just saying...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooh, cool! Where is your friend located? Then I just need a spotted buckling;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well...I have one of those, but unfortunately no papers on him :/ She's in Covington.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, well the next week and a half will tell me what I need to do... If I go this route I'll definitely get her info from you. I know the lady in Buckley has a lot, she ships like 200 goats almost yearly to the Philipines, I think St.Johns does the same thing...


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Ships 200 goats to the Phillipines? Where do these people find these contracts?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Riggers said:


> Ships 200 goats to the Phillipines? Where do these people find these contracts?


Not sure really I could ask her if you want to know. That is really how I ended up with Mitzi, last year red tape didn't allow it when they were to be shipped, so she was selling some... She had a good 100 milkers there easy, and the kid pen um WOW, don't know how many there was...I have NO clue how she kept them straight...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay for those of you who are seasoned goat owners quick question for you. Bella is 10 mo now (yes too young to breed, buck got out) she gave me a quart and a half this morning... FF is this good? No separation from buckling son either... My Nubian she is 1 FF just gave birth on Thursday, a buckling son as well. I got 16oz from her 1st time milking her last night. Haven't tasted the milk yet, because of colostrum, but is that a good start from her? If these 2 at peak, neither is at peak yet, Bella gave birth on the 9th might actually give a gallon or under, that's almost 2 gallons a day.... Is that realistic, or am I missing something? If so I probably will end up keeping those 2, and not get anymore, because that definitely would be MORE than enough for our needs...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are probably going to end up with more than enough milk from those 2 girls. You could always keep a couple kinders to keep the babies coming to sell.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You are probably going to end up with more than enough milk from those 2 girls. You could always keep a couple kinders to keep the babies coming to sell.


That's really not a bad idea, and I wouldn't really have to milk them if I didn't really want or need too... If I did do this I might keep one of the babies for a season and see what kind of milker she is. If good then I can raise my prices on the girls... I could then sell her in milk, since I won't need her milk really.... This way I won't worry about getting any new ones...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd say that's good! I am getting 1 - 2 pints of milk from my nubian FF.She is 20 days fresh. She has one large buckling all day and separated at night.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I'd say that's good! I am getting 1 - 2 pints of milk from my nubian FF.She is 20 days fresh. She has one large buckling all day and separated at night.


That's the thing that surprised me, I haven't separated the kiddos out yet... , I have to say I was kind of shocked but it just kept coming;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm jealous! :lol: I want a super milker....I need one of Lacies big gals


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well after all this I'm keeping what I have, minus the babies... I will keep the one doeling, and breed her, and sell her in milk, as I'm thinking my 2 standards will take care of me in the milk department. I was kinda bummed as to find out that the mini guernsey buckling sold to someone else...;( I had a few takers already in leasing him out, but oh well. I'll probably just find another kinder, perhaps registered..

I think my overwhelming feeling stems from being sick off and on for the last few months, and the pen situation, but that can be fixed, and things will be okay;-) Also, I've lost 50 lbs since I started all this;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not to mention my kid crop sold really fast, so that's why I'm keeping them;-) Thanks everyone for your input....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You're just going to change your mind again next week


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope, if anything happens differently I'll be bringing home a registered ober doeling on spring break, and get Charlie's paperwork. Get Mitzi's paperwork, and then at least I will have some registerable kids to sell next season... The fact is I get attached to all these animals, and to be honest even though the kids are CUTE, and I LOVE to watch them, I will be happy when they leave and to have my herd back;-) I figure as long as they are healthy, disease free, and happy, which all appear to be then I probably won't have problems selling them... Getting everyone tested on April 5th, hopefully all negative again.
Mini's sell like crazy here. My kid crop sold within a few days of posting it.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Right now I have 10 does.

For me the ideal amount is 4 milkers. 2 bucks and like 2 kids I'm keeping.

I'm going to be milking 7 this spring but pretty soon after that I will likely be selling 2 or 3 milkers to get me back down to 4 or 5.

I've always had between 10 and 13 goats total and usually milking 4 to 5.

One of my reasons for having a bit more is for years I could never really find any good goats. So I pretty much had to start breeding what I wanted.

When you breed you have to have a certain amount of goats to know how your breeding program is doing and also to select the best.

Now over the years I'm getting pretty consistent results and milk production is such that I could probably even go down to two.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, after the mini guernsey I was going to get fell through, my herd is going a completely different path then expected... 

I love the color and the temperament of oberhaslis, but mini anything sells really well here... So I'm going to start a line of oberians (mini oberhaslis) and most likely a small line of mini Nubians.... I will get Mitzi bred to a Nubian buck this year, in hopes I get a doeling or doelings from her to start my small line of mini Nubians;-)

It will be a year or 2 before I go Nigerian dwarf buck hunting, but curious does anyone know if blue eyes are frowned upon in shows, or registries? I think it would just be neat.. 

While all this is getting started my kinder clan will stay put, so I can sell the kids etc, for some profit in the meantime, my cousin and neighbor got together and will build me a mini barn here in the next few weeks....;-)
Woohoo!!! ;-)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Obers do well as pack goats. Maybe for your boys you could sell them as mini packers... granted it would take something like 30 or 40 to pack out a bull elk... ok so maybe thats not such a good idea  hehe


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's what Travois are for Dave


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Obers do well as pack goats. Maybe for your boys you could sell them as mini packers...


They could carry lunch LOL


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Obers do well as pack goats. Maybe for your boys you could sell them as mini packers... granted it would take something like 30 or 40 to pack out a bull elk... ok so maybe thats not such a good idea  hehe


So Dave, how many standards does it take?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> That's what Travois are for Dave


Yep;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> They could carry lunch LOL


Yep, they could, and some blankets, water bottles and snacks;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

LOL what did I say about changing your plans?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> LOL what did I say about changing your plans?


Haha!!! Okay you win, but I FINALLY figured out what I want to do.... It will take a good 5-7 years to get to the generations I want..., but it CLICKED and I'm doing it;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Uh-huh


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Uh-huh


Fine you don't believe me now but you will see;-) I may just stick with oberhaslis though, and not go mini, that is the only thing I'm playing around with..., I do think the minis would sell a lot better, and it would be a longer goal to work toward, but worth it;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah I think you'll have a hard time marketing Obers around here. Nubians seem to be the go-to for our area, which is petty much the reason I picked them. Works out though since they're ideal for meat crosses.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I guess we will find out;-) I'm getting Mitzi registered, and I started milking her this morning with the rest of the girls, and she gave me a little over a quart. Just don't like her loudness... and such a drama queen. Getting her on the stand is the HARD part, she lays completely down like a deer trapped on ice, until she sniffs the food, and then up she goes... I love her teat size etc... I'm still thinking about breeding her this fall to a nubian... So next year hopefully I will get a doeling..., but not sure...., one step at a time....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Try putting the food up high. Flora kept going down until I hung the bucket on the wall so she has to stand up to reach it. She's a loudmouth and drama queen too - she broke my stand when I gave her a shot of wormer! The others aren't nearly as bad.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think that's a great plan! More entailed than mine....which is ...have goats, breed goats, milk and eat goats. :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Try putting the food up high. Flora kept going down until I hung the bucket on the wall so she has to stand up to reach it. She's a loudmouth and drama queen too - she broke my stand when I gave her a shot of wormer! The others aren't nearly as bad.


She does have to stand to eat which is why when she sniffs up the lightbulb comes on, and up she goes... I'm glad she is quiet during this process...LOL...;-) It's kinda funny to watch really;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I think that's a great plan! More entailed than mine....which is ...have goats, breed goats, milk and eat goats. :lol:


Haha!! I am going to Winco to buy some goat meat to see if my mom and I like it. If we do..., then I might retain some wethers for the table... The thought isn't really appealing to me, but who knows.., I might toughen up yet;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Winco has goat meat? I haven't even seen it at butchers.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, they do. The Sumner one does... Extremely SMALL section, says one of my co workers... I'm going next week to get some...


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I think that's a great plan! More entailed than mine....which is ...have goats, breed goats, milk and eat goats. :lol:


This is where we started 7 months ago. ::

We got goats, already bred goats (supposedly), milked one for a couple months since she was still milking, having (supposedly) just recently been bred. Was planning on eating the babies. It _was _a good plan, really it was...:think:

However, it was soon apparent the girls were not bred. So, since they are kinder, I got a Pygmy buckling. Couldn't wait till he got old and big enough to do the job. He did. They should be due in May or June.:girl::girl:

Then I saw Mister at a sale, a sick little skin and bones Nubian buckling. Yeah, couldn't resist, I had to help the little guy. And since he was going to need long term quarantine he needed a companion. Enter Mischief, a little Boer/fiber cross doeling out of the same pen he was in...little meat tank with a wooly, fuzzy coat! 

Then the Pennsylvania Five joined the crewe...which included 2 very nice ADGA Nubian does. Hmmm, maybe it was time to get serious about breeding registered stock...been reading up on Mini-Nubians.

So now we have reservations for a Nigie buckling and a mini-Nubian buckling over the next breeding season or so...

It really was a good plan. :crazy:

Oh well, you know how that "goats and potato chips" thing goes? Yeah, it's way too true. I guess I'm firmly in the "as long as everybody is well cared for" camp. Never mind what anybody else says.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Haha!! I am going to Winco to buy some goat meat to see if my mom and I like it. If we do..., then I might retain some wethers for the table... The thought isn't really appealing to me, but who knows.., I might toughen up yet;-)


I highly recommend finding someone who processes their own goats to get the meat for your taste test. It's a lot like that nasty store bought goat milk, the meat in the store is NOTHING like farm fresh meat either.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I do it all myself as a single woman too. But I only have 3 does (all close to kidding) and 2 bucks I adore. I plan to keep one (maybe 2) doelings but my goal is to keep 4 does most of the time. I do it for the milk but the bonus is they are so fun and cute they are well worth the effort. I only have one acre so that means hauling in food which is the hardest part for me. I don't want to be married to my goats so I really think a small herd for one person is manageable.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> I highly recommend finding someone who processes their own goats to get the meat for your taste test. It's a lot like that nasty store bought goat milk, the meat in the store is NOTHING like farm fresh meat either.


Good idea, however, around here the only person local that eats goats, I personally will never sell to him, and after looking at his goats, wouldn't want to eat his goats either... He keeps wanting to buy my stock..., nope.... His are so sickly looking, it's sad actually. If I knew of another person, I would consider it, maybe I'll look around;-)


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

My husband and I are primary caretakers my 13 year old helps as much as she can.. Today we have 2 red Boer doelings, 2 pygmy/myotonic doelings, one myotonic werther, 4 pygmy does hopefully bred, 3 myotonic does, one mytonic buck, 4 miniature horses, one miniature donkey and one miniature stallion and a bunny


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay all, my mom just gave me $350.00 so the kinders can stay period... I think I need a new hobby 
Hmmm... So, I think I will still get the ober doelings, and if I just do both, get the fences in good shape, get a goat house or 2 made up this summer it should be okay.... I'm off this summer so yeah it should be okay... I was planning to keep them for awhile yet, but she loves them, and their babies so I guess the little snots are staying for good after all...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I do like them, and they are good little milkers, so I'm not bummed about it I'm just CONFUSED LOL!!


----------



## crzybowhntr (Oct 18, 2013)

Riggers said:


> I don't even want to think about downsizing but there are plenty if days when there just aren't enough hours in the day. I had to get rid of my milk cows because I couldn't get them rebred and I was spending $300 a month in hay and they had dried up already lol.
> 
> Now it's 100+ rabbits, 1 dog, 3 cats, 5 does(4 delivered already and 1 is open), 7 kids, 2 hogs, and 20 or so chickens. 5 kids and full time job and full time college. Hubby passed so its just me and the girls doing the work and small children are not as much help as I wish they were some days lol


WOW!! You sound like an amazing person! Congrats for not throwing in the towel.


----------

